
Show HN: Marker – open source hand-drawn illustrations - alokepillai
https://usepastel.com/marker-illustrations
======
duxup
I don't want to sound mean or anything, I don't think the creator of this owes
anyone anything more (or at all).

I do wonder when I visit that site... is it just 10 free illustrations?

Nothing wrong with that, I just wonder when I visit if I'm missing anything.

~~~
mguerville
A few similarly sparse sites for illustrations have done well on product hunt
and now it’s more common. Someone recently created an aggregator because a
bigger library is definitely needed

~~~
duxup
Do you have a link to that aggregator?

~~~
mguerville
Can't find it but it's one of the many, many, many links on this page:
[https://www.producthunt.com/search?q=illustrations%20](https://www.producthunt.com/search?q=illustrations%20)

